# 2006 NH TC30 won't shut off with key



## grame2be (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. My 2006 New Holland TC30 will not shut down with the key. I have replaced the ignition switch already, checked all visible wires for damage, checked plug ins throughout tractor, tested the fuses, etc.... Tractor starts fine, but when I go to turn it off, it will not shut down. I shut it down by removing the power source. When it's not running the injection pump solenoid constantly clicks with the key in the off position. Do you think it could be a bad solenoid, relay, wire, etc....??? Please help.


----------



## BryanMcQ (Sep 13, 2017)

I have a 2007 TC30 that won't shut off with the key sometimes. I also hear a solenoid clicking while it is off. I replaced the Safety Start Relay today since the wiring diagram shows this is the only way for power to get to the engine stop solenoid without the switch being on. It immediately started clicking again. My next step is to either replace the engine stop solenoid or the ignition switch.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy BryanMcQ, welcome to the tractor forum.

I would replace the fuel shutoff solenoid (engine stop solenoid), because they are a common problem. You must find and repair the source of the 'clicking' you hear.


----------



## BryanMcQ (Sep 13, 2017)

I spoke with a technician and he recommended replacing the voltage regulator in the alternator first as they can allow rouge connection when they go bad and will keep the solenoid charged even with the key off. I'll post a reply once that is done.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Why not simply disconnect the alternator first and see what effect that has. It seems to me that if the alternator(or any part of it) is your problem there would be other circuits as well that remain powered with the key off.


----------



## Mark tc30 (Feb 2, 2020)

BryanMcQ said:


> I have a 2007 TC30 that won't shut off with the key sometimes. I also hear a solenoid clicking while it is off. I replaced the Safety Start Relay today since the wiring diagram shows this is the only way for power to get to the engine stop solenoid without the switch being on. It immediately started clicking again. My next step is to either replace the engine stop solenoid or the ignition switch.


Did you resolved the issue with the solenoid clicking


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

This is a pretty old thread. I’m assuming you’re having a similar problem?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Just thinking here:
Depending on what alternator you are using, the wire that goes to the charging indicator light is hot when the engine runs (alternator is charging). Normally that connection is cut off by the key switch. If you replace the key switch, the new one may have contacts that does not cut off the connection. The key switch can therefore, internally, feed the fuel shut-off solenoid from the alternator, and the engine will continue to run with the key switch off.

If the engine will not stop with the key switch off:
Start the engine.
Turn the key switch to "OFF".
Disconnect the wire to the indicator light from the alternator.
If the engine stops, the problem is likely as described above.

Solutions:
Get a proper key switch or put a diode in line with the indicator light wire. A diode will prevent current from going from the alternator to the key switch, but will allow current from the key switch to the alternator regulator.
The diode will also prevent that the battery is being slowly drained when the tractor sits, and reduce the risk of fire.


----------

